# Just another chat thread...



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey everyone!
Chat threads have become a little crowded lately let's start fresh. 



Kayla Renee


----------



## cameronb

how do you start a thread


----------



## Goatzrule

what no one wants to talk? :ZZZ:


----------



## russellp

I'm on board. I can't stop thinking about that buckling in Oregon. I just wish someone would take him in.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hi :wave:


----------



## goathiker

I'd love to take him, he needs to come just a bit closer though. I'm working on it.


----------



## Goatzrule

hi.. Im so bored :wallbang: anyone else doing nothing this summer?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Me


Kayla Renee


----------



## Goatzrule

:dance: well im not alone just me and my goats all summer, maybe now I can catch up on cleaning


----------



## groovyoldlady

Goatzrule said:


> hi.. Im so bored :wallbang: anyone else doing nothing this summer?


I tell you what, I'll give you half my schedule to keep you busy. ;-)

We homeschool year round, so I have 2 teens you can plan for and teach. We have 4-H meetings every week. Your job is to make sure everyone has all their paperwork done. You can help me pack for my trip to see my oldest daughter at the end of the this week and then you can take care of the house and our goats while we're gone. While you're at it, you can help me build the new pallet shed and expand the goat pen and you can design a really awesome eye-popping ad that will sell our wether and one of our less productive does.

You can help me write recipes (for money!) for a blog I recently found and you can help us clip all our goats for the shows in August and September.

You can help me cook up all the milk we don't drink and help me figure out how to make yogurt and soap. You can look after my elderly mother and in-laws and dog sit for my neighbor. You can cook meals for my sick friends and watch Batman (1960's version) with our family.

Let's see...You can help us with a film project (a Western in our backyard!) and crack the whip to keep me writing on my blog.

You can mow the lawn.

You can also pick the cilantro because I despise it and have no idea why I planted it.

You can help me (in a couple of months) make crabapple jam and then clean up all the dead fall crabapples in the yard. You can help me make salsa (Make sure you wear gloves while handling those hot peppers!)

And, hey, if you're bored you can make some sort of fence for my garden so the goats will stop stealing bites of garlic and pepper plants!

Oh, and you can also join us for homemade goatmilk ice cream and cheese and homemade bread.

And.... onder: I'm sure I can come up with more as soon as I get the apple pies outta the oven and clean up that mess on the floor and look up some more information on stamping out poison ivy. :crazy:

Here, Have a cup of coffee to help you cope. :coffee2: ) I'm going to have SEVERAL!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Hey...You're in NH and I'm in Maine. So you really COULD come up here. ;-)


----------



## Goatzrule

That doesn't sound that bad. Hmmm honestly I would do that all summer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I remember when I had two goats.. LOL! Now I have 10... And that after cutting back a good bit this year! Heheh!! 

Welcome to the forum from NH


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

That's not fair!! I only have four and I don't even like them all. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## Goatzrule

I finally have more goats than you Skyla!! I have 14


----------



## COgoatLover25

I only have 12  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!  
The beginning of the year I had 15 keepers, I just needed to cut back... I couldn't handle 8 milkers this past spring with my crazy work schedule!
And I just lost Ellie so that cut me back another one... I'm selling two of my bucks, and then buying one, and I then that's it for the year! I'll keep some kids come spring and be back up to where I was lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have 13 right now :shock: I only want 5.............but some are for meat and will be gone by fall.


----------



## goathiker

I'm cutting back to 6.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Give me what y'all don't want Lol


Kayla Renee


----------



## Goatzrule

^ id be more then happy too, dad wants me to sell all of Ellie's babies


----------



## margaret

I've got 25...
I think I need to sell a few.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think so Margaret :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

you can give me some


----------



## Yana12

Hii


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> I think so Margaret :lol:


I sold one this week! The last of my grade does..
Only 6 more to sell and I'll be down to a slightly reasonable number:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I can't wait til October!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Congrats Margaret


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> I can't wait til October!!!


Why?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just a very exciting addition coming then


----------



## margaret

Like what?

I need another buck...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Secret...a very exciting one....


----------



## margaret

Ah, I see.


----------



## margaret

I start breeding NEXT MONTH!! Gosh, time goes fast.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I can tell you though that it is a VERY handsome buck


----------



## Trickyroo

Happy Forth Ya'll :july:

:fireworks::stars::dancedgi::shades::woohoo:


----------



## COgoatLover25

you too Laura!


----------



## margaret

Same to you too Laura!!!!
:july::july::july::july:


----------



## margaret

Hmmm, I have mixed feelings about this rain that is pouring out of the sky...do I like it or not?


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope it rains , HARD ! At least here , so i don't have to worry about my animals getting too stressed out with all the fireworks 
There are some really poophead people here that light those big dangerous bombs. They say they are celebrating their independence…..
From the people i have spoken to who have served , the last thing they want to hear are bombs going off…..Most want a good burger and a beer and good friends…go figure :shrug:


----------



## goathiker

Fourth of July has nothing to do with people who have served though. It's the day we declared our freedom from England...


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> Fourth of July has nothing to do with people who have served though. It's the day we declared our freedom from England...


Obvious Jill , lol&#8230;But no one i know who served and fought for others overseas wants to here bombs going off for the sheer fun of it&#8230;

Maybe others think different.


----------



## Trickyroo

What good comes of the fireworks ?
Ive seen horses break legs and have to be put down , dogs run through plate glass windows , brought in to the ER to sew up , let out a week later , the "nice people" still felt like lighting the big bombs off and the dog did it a second time and killed itself. Another episode , a horse runs off its property out here on the Island and gets on the service road of the LIE , gets taken out by a tractor trailer , the driver tried to swerve to miss it and the cab flipped and killed the driver.
All this because some people need to here that noise ? Honestly ?
My buck right now is shaking so bad , completely flipping out , moaning.
The rest of my herd is beyond trying to calm down. The sheep i will most likely find hurt tomorrow am. Hopefully no broken bones , I'm praying all of them make it unscathed. Its so bad here , the smoke is so thick. I really can't understand the thrill of it all. Maybe its because i was around the horses when i was young , i never understood the fun of it all. I just remember seeing all the bad that came with it.
Working in the animal ER , was a eye opener to see what a petrified animal will do , the poor dog and the owner was unconsolable after the second time. The dog was all she had from her son who was killed a year before from a drunk driver. The dog was his everything. 
Yep , so , i hate fireworks. Sorry about the rant folks.


----------



## caprine crazy

Goatzrule said:


> hi.. Im so bored :wallbang: anyone else doing nothing this summer?


You could write a 10 page paper APA style for me to turn in to my college prof. I'm taking an English Comp. college course this summer even though I'm still in high school. I hate it with a burning passion. I've never enjoyed English though.


----------



## Goatzrule

^nahhh im good :shock:, but thanks for the thought though lol.
Fireworks are a way America shows our freedom and love for the country...by blowing things up :fireworks: I know this is late but Happy Fourth of July


----------



## Goatzrule

Hey guys! Finally back on. We moved a month agobut still don't have internet metrocast is being a pain in the butt . I hope everyone's summer is going well. I'm still trying to sell a buckling :hair: school starts on wensday  
Just a quick check in, hopefully we'll have internet by next month. Does anyone have any good gluten free recipes?


----------



## Goatzrule

Sorry did i kill the party :faint:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yes!! Why?!? Lol


----------



## Goatzrule

lol I was bored and looking through old threads.....ooops


----------

